# is anyone one else straight edge on here?



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

Just asking see if anyone is? i dont care about anyone thoughts or opinion on it , just wondering if anyone was. ive been straight edge 6 years this year.


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah bro


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 2, 2011)

What is it mate?

Sax don't you dare google this for me lol....


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

don't drink/smoke/take recreational drugs or have sex outside a commited relationship.

then there's "harldline" or whatever where you won't take medication (so...any form of drug)


for the record, I'm neither. 
Just something you constantly have too hear about when you like heavy music.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

pfft.. straight edge.. my affiliation with hardcore 80-90 english punk want allow me to be.. sorry.. kaos & anarchy born & breed... lol.. used to know alot of em though.. good on you for saying no.. each to there own...


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 2, 2011)

no drugs and alcohol - includes cigarettes. That right? i had a couple of friends who were for a few years but they all gave into clubbing... 

can i ask why you are?


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

I've never touched a drug. hate cigs and i do drink sometimes. LOVE BEER bahhaah


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

charged 'punk & disorderly' many times..lol..


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> What is it mate?


 Straight Edge is a movement spawned within the hardcore scene in the '80s. Its followers have made a commitment to abstain from using drugs, alcohol and tobacco products.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

in the mid 90's there was a big group living in byron bay.. all covered it straight edge tatts... they didnt mind a fight though.. lol..


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

my mum used to wear her doc martins...have a bright red mohawk with shaved sides of her head HAHA! She loved all the old school punk...but she wasn't straight edge she loved her bourbon LOL


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah i dont touch ciggies or recreational drugs but i do drink... im still going through the 'yay im 18' phase =]


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

i dont drink alcohol, but i smoke cigs(2-3 a day)... im getting old..(dont tell my hardcore friends.. lol..)...


----------



## angie90 (Jun 2, 2011)

Is the term straight edge something that you use to sort of feel stronger, like a team all saying no (in a good way!)
Just curious as to why you say straight edge instead of just saying 'I don't drink, smoke or take drugs'?
Serious question out of curiosity


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

Jazzz said:


> no drugs and alcohol - includes cigarettes. That right? i had a couple of friends who were for a few years but they all gave into clubbing...
> 
> can i ask why you are?


 I was brought up in bad area where friends and family members got addicted to drugs and alcohol , everyone in my family smokes. I didnt want be apart of that or turn out like any of them . So i chose to leave a clean life where i could have a clear mind and think straight and be pure. Also when i have kids i want my kids to be brought up in a family knowing it ok not to do any of them things .


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

friends...


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> View attachment 203609
> friends...


 
I like this! old school style is best!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

ill dig up my pics from '90-91' sydney punks picnic next.. lol..


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> Is the term straight edge something that you use to sort of feel stronger, like a team all saying no (in a good way!)
> Just curious as to why you say straight edge instead of just saying 'I don't drink, smoke or take drugs'?
> Serious question out of curiosity


Well ive been listening to hardcore since i was about 15 and straight edge came from one the main bands i listen to, the words they spoke and things they said made me want to live a pure life. I never felt like i ever fitted in anywhere till i meet kids that felt the same way as me .. most my friends are straight edge , but i use to also fail at everything and this thing is the one thing in my life that i stuck to and it has kept me strong. As stupid as most people proberly think it is , but straight edge gave me the will to live . It made a better person and a proud person, it a possitive thing that made me love everyday of my life .


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Sax don't you dare google this for me lol....


 I totally would have if I'd caught this thread in time.

I guess technically I have been straight edge for a few years without even knowing what it was. I don't do any of those things but just because I'm a nerd and I just think they're bad for you...


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 2, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> Straight Edge is a movement spawned within the hardcore scene in the '80s. Its followers have made a commitment to abstain from using drugs, alcohol and tobacco products.


 
Thanks mate... I'm definitely not one of those, just got back from having a cig and mixing another 10oz glass of double jacks.


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 2, 2011)

Nope, no fun being straight edge.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

snakeman112 said:


> Nope, no fun being straight edge.



you dont have to drink or take drugs to have a good time... i know it doesnt sound right but its true.. lol.. i would never of believed it myself once..


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> you dont have to drink or take drugs to have a good time... i know it doesnt sound right but its true.. lol.. i would never of believed it myself once..


 
I think it's the giving yourself rules about something that isn't necessarily going to damage you that's no fun...I mean yes, smoking will...but a drink every now and then isn't going too.

Anyway, the point I mean is; each too their own, as long as you don't feel you've restricted yourself from enjoying your life personally.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> you dont have to drink or take drugs to have a good time... i know it doesnt sound right but its true.. lol...


 
This is urban myth surely...


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> you dont have to drink or take drugs to have a good time... i know it doesnt sound right but its true.. lol.. i would never of believed it myself once..


 YouTube - ‪Jim Jefferies - drinking‬&rlm;


----------



## Wookie (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> charged 'punk & disorderly' many times..lol..


 oh noes.... :lol:


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Thanks mate... I'm definitely not one of those, just got back from having a cig and mixing another 10oz glass of double jacks.


 
im so easily led.. hadnt had a cig in 24 hrs then read this post.. lol.. i had to duck outside to have one...arrhh.. im trying to quit...lol..


----------



## longqi (Jun 3, 2011)

Good on those who have been helped by this

I suppose one day I'll be straight edge

Or just laid out straight maybe


----------



## Renenet (Jun 3, 2011)

Like Saximus, I am without evening knowing it. I've never touched drugs or cigarettes. Alcohol doesn't agree with me so I don't bother with that either. I'm perfectly content with that.

Do you find yourself constantly having to explain why you don't drink, even to people you've already told? I find that while most people can accept a no drugs or cigarettes stance, no alcohol seems to bamboozle them completely!


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

I always get the same questions - 
You drinking? 
No. 
Oh so you're driving? 
No. 
*puzzled look*


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Thanks mate... I'm definitely not one of those, just got back from having a cig and mixing another 10oz glass of double jacks.



Im with red-ink, but ive been drinking margarita's all night and having a smoke, but (and im not being sarcastic at all, cos i know how things can get taken badly on here) Good on you, not so much for not drinking, smoking etc, but to have something that you believe in and are proud of and not succumbing to pressure while growing up watching people making mistakes.



Renenet said:


> Do you find yourself constantly having to explain why you don't drink, even to people you've already told? I find that while most people can accept a no drugs or cigarettes stance, no alcohol seems to bamboozle them completely!



you can come out with me any time! more drinks for me, lol!! and ill never ask you to explain why you dont want a drink!


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> I always get the same questions -
> You drinking?
> No.
> Oh so you're driving?
> ...


 
hehehe


----------



## Dark_Morelia (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess I'm fairly straight edge, I've never smoked or done any sort of drug (except prescription, one of those was pretty trippy) but I do drink occasionally, though never to excess. 
Took me too long to regain some mental equilibrium to go screwing with it.
God I sound boring now. :lol:


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

Straight edge is also a life time commitment


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Why put a label on it...


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> in the mid 90's there was a big group living in byron bay.. all covered it straight edge tatts... *they didnt mind a fight though.. lol..*


 
They probably wouldn't, sober people biffing with Byron locals? Surely the reaction times and coordination were on very different levels 

Never been into smoking smokes. Sometimes I do it when I drink, socially. It's very stupid, though.

I used to get maggot every weekend, and then I realised how ridiculous it was and drink occasionally now.

Used to smoke weed a lot, but I could tell it was starting to affect me and gave it the flick, that sorta stuff I will never touch again. Messes with your head.

Haven't tried hard drugs, don't intend to, either. I'd prefer to be healthy and get my thrills through cars and bikes, rather than blowing it on substances. I'm glad I woke up to myself, I've got mates my age that are dependent alcoholics. There's no way I'd let something like that take me over, it's way too detrimental and there's nothing good that can come of it.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 3, 2011)

The way I look at it is moderation... just go have fun. 
You have to be an idiot sometimes and you have to be a stiff other times.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> View attachment 203609
> friends...



Subhumans tee...nice taste in music. But then I met my bf at the Melbourne punks pub crawl, back in the mid-90s.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 3, 2011)

How is straight edge a life time commitment?


----------



## timantula (Jun 3, 2011)

well i had an accident in 98... died 2 times in the ambo. was in hospital for 8wks rehab 5wks.. when i got out i turned straight to alcohol and drugs, untill i woke up to myself in 05.im now 6yrs sober. 6yrs off hard drugs. and i now use medijuana for pain control. and no im not dependent on it. and yes it is very effective for pain relief.... i have spinal injurys. but im not in a wheelchair.....


----------



## K3nny (Jun 3, 2011)

timantula said:


> well i had an accident in 98... died 2 times in the ambo. was in hospital for 8wks rehab 5wks.. when i got out i turned straight to alcohol and drugs, untill i woke up to myself in 05.im now 6yrs sober. 6yrs off hard drugs. and i now use medijuana for pain control. and no im not dependent on it. and yes it is very effective for pain relief.... i have spinal injurys. but im not in a wheelchair.....



one word, wow...

well better to have stopped than to never have stopped at all? :|
although i usually hear the opposite, people turning to religion n stuff after something like that? 

personally pretty much the same with some comments here, no drugs or smokes for that matter, just abit of booze occasionally. That's pretty much how i'm surviving the stuff they throw at us in uni


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 3, 2011)

My best friends sister turned to religion after a long drug binge (2 years)....it was odd, I had a talk to her one night after her brother passed out and she told me she didn't believe in god at all, she just needed a replacement, something to fill the void.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 3, 2011)

I was a punk back in the day lol, I don't drink and that is all I am saying.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmmmmm my mantra used to be "my body is a funhouse" now after years of misuse LOL it is "my body is a temple"(with the exception of the Raptures end adventure lol) I thought I would be very bored/boring I was wrong, I do spontaneous crazy things any way LOL ....
I never smoke, or do drugs, may drink(Daddies red cordial)on the rare occasion.....
My motto is live and let live more power to people who dance to their own tune than to that of others


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> How is straight edge a life time commitment?


 
It a chose you choose if you want be straight edge your are for life, some people ask why the label!! Well
cause it something I'm proud of my self and proud to be a part of it a culture and lifestyle that from day one has brought me friends Alround the world. When I use to tour in band , we use to speak about it ok not to smoke it ok not to drink or do drugs let young kids know there more to life .


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 3, 2011)

Binge drinkers get a label so why shouldn't people that don't drink or do drugs 
Even crack heads, pot heads and junkies, they get labels too lol.

I went through a phase where I didn't drink (never smoked).
Now days I do enjoy a bit of wine with some good food and the odd scotch on the rocks before bed (helps me sleep).

But other than that, I'm always the guy that sits there and pokes fun at everyone when they're drunk and has the camera ready when needed lol.


----------



## Scag (Jun 3, 2011)

Nofx!!!


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> My best friends sister turned to religion after a long drug binge (2 years)....it was odd, I had a talk to her one night after her brother passed out and she told me she didn't believe in god at all, she just needed a replacement, something to fill the void.


 At least she was realistic enough to admit it


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

Scag said:


> Nofx!!!


 
Good band but the song called straight edge by them is cover by the first straight edge band minor threat  good song


----------



## eitak (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess I half am . . I used to do alot of drugs then stopped when I moved in with my bf then when I was off the drugs started getting anxiety so when I went to do the occasional one my comedowns were basically really bad anxiety attacks . . Now I smoke every now and then and drink rarely (never really been big on alcohol) . . and to be honest I find myself so boring now, my old friends and I don't get along as well (they are still the same) but I still don't click with people who aren't really into the things I used to be into . . I'm stuck in a limbo - thank-god I work a lot/study keeps me busy . .


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 3, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> How is straight edge a life time commitment?


 
just like religion and things like that...people take it very seriously i guess. It's something that makes people happy and feel better about themselves. Just like i'm a vegetarian, i think of it as a life time commitment and i feel good for doing it. But i also don't need a label because i don't eat meat. I guess it's just easier to give it a name..not as much explaining to do..people just know what i'm talking about if i say i'm vego. When it comes to 'straight edge' i guess the people who call themselves that take pride in the fact that they live a clean lifestyle ..i don't know ...because we aren't edge or whatever we wouldn't understand. But i know mat is dedicated to it...c'mon he even has it tattoed on his head haha


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

Naga_Kanya said:


> Subhumans tee...nice taste in music. But then I met my bf at the Melbourne punks pub crawl, back in the mid-90s.



i used to go on those to.. lol.. i lived in richmond, in 93 & 96.. i lived in a house with a few bands down there.. warpspasm,beenflipper & damaged(death metal band).....


----------



## Megzz (Jun 3, 2011)

Not me... I tried and succeeded for a couple years... but seriously, going out sober when everyone else isn't just sucks.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> i used to go on those to.. lol.. i lived in richmond, in 93 & 96.. i lived in a house with a few bands down there.. warpspasm,beenflipper & damaged(death metal band).....


 Haha, met my ex through the Sydney death scene back in the early 90's. Was a punk late 70's early 80's


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

timantula said:


> well i had an accident in 98... died 2 times in the ambo. was in hospital for 8wks rehab 5wks.. when i got out i turned straight to alcohol and drugs, untill i woke up to myself in 05.im now 6yrs sober. 6yrs off hard drugs. and i now use medijuana for pain control. and no im not dependent on it. and yes it is very effective for pain relief.... i have spinal injurys. but im not in a wheelchair.....



good on you.. im sober 7 years... after 3 x 2 month stints in RPA in 03-04 & having to sign paper work incase the operations went bad & they had to amputate my legs(from injecting in my feet) i finnally woke up to my self.. i was a herion addict for 14 years, homeless for 5 years & lived on the street in redfurn/newtown..i got as low as you can go... but dug myself out of that hole... i have a hatred that cuts deep when i see junkies now, i cant believe that was me once..that i was that STUPID... live & learn... ive never been a drinker, i watched an uncle drink 2 bottles of black douglas a day till he died in his own bed one day... turned me off alcohol.. my grandfather was an alcoholic most of his life aswell but he got sober for his last 20 years of his life after his son died... at 32yo i had to start my whole life again... very hard to do..



Scag said:


> Nofx!!!



american crap...lol..only good bands out of the US in that time were suicidal tendencies,dead kennedys.. may be a few more... english mate.. exploited,choas uk,chaotic dischord,the macc lads... hardcore '82' was the year it all started...


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> good on you.. im sober 7 years... after 3 x 2 month stints in RPA in 03-04 & having to sign paper work incase the operations went bad & they had to amputate my legs(from injecting in my feet) i finnally woke up to my self.. i was a herion addict for 14 years, homeless for 5 years & lived on the street in redfurn/newtown..i got as low as you can go... but dug myself out of that hole... i have a hatred that cuts deep when i see junkies now, i cant believe that was me once..that i was that STUPID... live & learn... ive never been a drinker, i watched an uncle drink 2 bottles of black douglas a day till he died in his own bed one day... turned me off alcohol.. my grandfather was an alcoholic most of his life aswell but he got sober for his last 20 years of his life after his son died... at 32yo i had to start my whole life again... very hard to do..


 
Wow mate I'm glad to hear that you pushed though I've seen what heroin does my sister was a junkie and I made me who I am today. My dad was heavy drinker and that turned me off it as well .. I went straight edge cause I wanted be the one in my family that was different and health . Thanks for sharing your story makes you value your life alot more when you realize past mistake you make what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger .



AM Pythons said:


> good on you.. im sober 7 years... after 3 x 2 month stints in RPA in 03-04 & having to sign paper work incase the operations went bad & they had to amputate my legs(from injecting in my feet) i finnally woke up to my self.. i was a herion addict for 14 years, homeless for 5 years & lived on the street in redfurn/newtown..i got as low as you can go... but dug myself out of that hole... i have a hatred that cuts deep when i see junkies now, i cant believe that was me once..that i was that STUPID... live & learn... ive never been a drinker, i watched an uncle drink 2 bottles of black douglas a day till he died in his own bed one day... turned me off alcohol.. my grandfather was an alcoholic most of his life aswell but he got sober for his last 20 years of his life after his son died... at 32yo i had to start my whole life again... very hard to do..
> 
> 
> 
> american crap...lol..only good bands out of the US in that time were suicidal tendencies,dead kennedys.. may be a few more... english mate.. exploited,choas uk,chaotic dischord,the macc lads... hardcore '82' was the year it all started...


 
Hahaha I listen alot old hardcore gorrilla Bisket, youth of today , minor threat ,madball , sick of it all


----------



## jack (Jun 3, 2011)

despite fugazi being my favourite band. no.


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 3, 2011)

i'm pretty much the only person out of all my friends who hasn't tried drugs or smoked cigs


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> Wow mate I'm glad to hear that you pushed though I've seen what heroin does my sister was a junkie and I made me who I am today. My dad was heavy drinker and that turned me off it as well .. I went straight edge cause I wanted be the one in my family that was different and health . Thanks for sharing your story makes you value your life alot more when you realize past mistake you make what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger .
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I listen alot old hardcore gorrilla Bisket, youth of today , minor threat ,madball , sick of it all



thanks mate... i admire your strength.. something i didnt have.. at 17 i let a girl i liked(older than me,i looked up to her) start shooting herion in my arm just so i could get in her pants.. worst mistake of my life.. i O.D. first shot she gave me..& still had my arm out the next day for more... thats how addictive herion is.. peer pressure is a hard thing to fight at 17yo.. everyone else was doing it in the room.. i said know for months at first but then gave in as my gf was spending my whole paycheck on the stuff... i soon took the stance 'im paying, i want..' felt like i was being used for $$( & i was)...


----------



## slim6y (Jun 3, 2011)

I was straight edge once....

Worst 20 minutes of my life!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

jack said:


> despite fugazi being my favourite band. no.



i may not be straight edge but i have seen fugazi live at town hall in sydney... just dont ask me when..lol. somewhere between '90 & 03' ..lol..


----------



## Scag (Jun 3, 2011)

i just stated nofx cause of what the letters stand, for i used to be hard in the punk/hardcore seen many of my mates where xstraightx (9lc if you heard of them). Still love a hardcore gig Terror and Mindsnare always get me pumped.


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 3, 2011)

it's good to see people are giving positive feedback on his thread


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

i dont mind telling my story, aslong as someone gets the message.. 'hard drugs stuff you up..big time'... im not a preecher by any means, but will tell my story if i think it will help... i could never date someone that smokes,drinks or does drugs... i may be single for ever.. lol..


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 3, 2011)

Scag said:


> i just stated nofx cause of what the letters stand, for i used to be hard in the punk/hardcore seen many of my mates where xstraightx (9lc if you heard of them). Still love a hardcore gig Terror and Mindsnare always get me pumped.


 
I love nofx, less than jake, mxpx,the clash, the cult, black flag..old misfits and danzig. Saw the misfits live years ago and jerry only grabbed my butt. he was a creepy man lol


and how could i forget..pennywise!



AM Pythons said:


> i dont mind telling my story, aslong as someone gets the message.. 'hard drugs stuff you up..big time'... im not a preecher by any means, but will tell my story if i think it will help... i could never date someone that smokes,drinks or does drugs... i may be single for ever.. lol..


 
i know i'm the same. i especially hate the smell of cigs!! yuck!!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> thanks mate... i admire your strength.. something i didnt have.. at 17 i let a girl i liked(older than me,i looked up to her) start shooting herion in my arm just so i could get in her pants.. worst mistake of my life.. i O.D. first shot she gave me..& still had my arm out the next day for more... thats how addictive herion is.. peer pressure is a hard thing to fight at 17yo.. everyone else was doing it in the room.. i said know for months at first but then gave in as my gf was spending my whole paycheck on the stuff... i soon took the stance 'im paying, i want..' felt like i was being used for $$( & i was)...


thanks mate... im not perfect i use to do drugs and drink and smoke when i was younger wasnt till i turned 20 that i gave up. i new i was going down the wrong path and needed to change im just glad i did now im nearly 26 and couldnt be prouder of who i am.


----------



## Scag (Jun 3, 2011)

haha i saw the misfits a few years ago to, still rock hard for 50yo dudes. Also seen Pennywise a few times. I understand the concept of straightx though i cant say i follow it. Undergound Hip hop is where im at now.

Any tips for such i big lifestyle change?


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 3, 2011)

Scag said:


> haha i saw the misfits a few years ago to, still rock hard for 50yo dudes. Also seen Pennywise a few times. I understand the concept of straightx though i cant say i follow it. Undergound Hip hop is where im at now.


 
i love all the old stuff. hate the new music today. gimme led zep, black sabbath, ozzy, dio anyday


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

pythons were another thing that saved my live, i owe a lot to my snake friends...


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

Scag said:


> haha i saw the misfits a few years ago to, still rock hard for 50yo dudes. Also seen Pennywise a few times. I understand the concept of straightx though i cant say i follow it. Undergound Hip hop is where im at now.
> 
> Any tips for such i big lifestyle change?


just try find something you love to take you away from something that you have a habbit of doiung , mine was music playing in a band for 4 years made me see most australia for free touring i didnt need any these things just find something you really love and go for it.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 3, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> it's good to see people are giving positive feedback on his thread


 
When you think of it, it'd be pretty hard and pointless putting crap on someone for living a clean healthy life lol. 

But I'm sure somewhere lurking on the forum there is some one trying to find a way to bring the thread down lol.



AM Pythons said:


> pythons were another thing that saved my live, i owe a lot to my snake friends...


 

I remember people used to ask me why I spend so much money on animals and things like that.
My reply was always, "better that than drugs and alcohol"


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 3, 2011)

i don't go out and party or anything...why do that when i can stay at home and play with all of my animals 



Pinoy said:


> When you think of it, it'd be pretty hard and pointless putting crap on someone for living a clean healthy life lol.
> 
> But I'm sure somewhere lurking on the forum there is some one trying to find a way to bring the thread down lol.


 
there will always be someone who has something negative to say lol...always!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

i see old friends, they offer me smack all the time.. i laugh in there face, i get 10 times a bigger 'hit' saying 'NO'... the look on there faces,they cant believe it.. i was the guy that would take anything,anytime.... walk away while they scratch there heads thinking.. what happened there.. Tony turn down drugs... they cant get it around there one track mind....lol.. blows me away every time.. i walk away stronger every time i do it.... gets easier to do every time....


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

Scag said:


> i just stated nofx cause of what the letters stand, for i used to be hard in the punk/hardcore seen many of my mates where xstraightx (9lc if you heard of them). Still love a hardcore gig Terror and Mindsnare always get me pumped.


 
All 9lc are my mates panda dre ,Anthony , nick hahaha I'm originally from sydney



slim6y said:


> I was straight edge once....
> 
> Worst 20 minutes of my life!


 
There that one.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> good on you.. im sober 7 years... after 3 x 2 month stints in RPA in 03-04 & having to sign paper work incase the operations went bad & they had to amputate my legs(from injecting in my feet) i finnally woke up to my self.. i was a herion addict for 14 years, homeless for 5 years & lived on the street in redfurn/newtown..i got as low as you can go... but dug myself out of that hole... i have a hatred that cuts deep when i see junkies now, i cant believe that was me once..that i was that STUPID... live & learn... ive never been a drinker, i watched an uncle drink 2 bottles of black douglas a day till he died in his own bed one day... turned me off alcohol.. my grandfather was an alcoholic most of his life aswell but he got sober for his last 20 years of his life after his son died... at 32yo i had to start my whole life again... very hard to do..



That's hardcore, man. Following your other comments about turning down the drugs and getting yourself straight though...my hat's seriously off to you. The ex-heroin addicts I know can't even be near their old friends because they're worried they'll slide back. I think that's pretty damn amazing of you to be able to see them and turn down the drugs.



AM Pythons said:


> i used to go on those to.. lol.. i lived in richmond, in 93 & 96.. i lived in a house with a few bands down there.. warpspasm,beenflipper & damaged(death metal band).....



You'd know Bucky and those guys then. Also, Seumas says hi.



AM Pythons said:


> american crap...lol..only good bands out of the US in that time were suicidal tendencies,dead kennedys.. may be a few more... english mate.. exploited,choas uk,chaotic dischord,the macc lads... hardcore '82' was the year it all started...



Couldn't agree more. UK Subs, Crass (going to see Steve Ignorant in June, yeah!), Conflict....


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 3, 2011)

i have done it all ! there are some minior exceptions !! ( her - ice- )

most people see me and think i smoke they lite up a cig and always say want one and are suprised by the ( i dont smoke ) they asume i do !! 
while i have always done rec's and polluted my soul with sh#t for years.
i dont have them now but wont say that i wont but i hate hard drugs


----------



## NotoriouS (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow... some amazing life changing stories here! I've never done hard drugs, alcohol, etc to the extreme.. but being involved in the gang scene overseas I have touched them all at one point, never addicted though. Fighting was more of a problem for me, I just loved the adrenalin (I blame that on my youth ).. Martial Arts took that edge off for me.. gave up the rest after I got engaged as I didn't want my loved ones anywhere near any of that. But you guys who have gone through hell and come out on top, I applaud you!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks to everyone who spoke on this topic nicely , it good see other people storys in life.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

Naga_Kanya said:


> That's hardcore, man. Following your other comments about turning down the drugs and getting yourself straight though...my hat's seriously off to you. The ex-heroin addicts I know can't even be near their old friends because they're worried they'll slide back. I think that's pretty damn amazing of you to be able to see them and turn down the drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep i lived at lord st richmond with bucky,rocket,dave dread(his brother is in dreamkillers..ex brady bunch lawnmower massiker).. lol..



oshakoor said:


> Wow... some amazing life changing stories here! I've never done hard drugs, alcohol, etc to the extreme.. but being involved in the gang scene overseas I have touched them all at one point, never addicted though. Fighting was more of a problem for me, I just loved the adrenalin (I blame that on my youth ).. Martial Arts took that edge off for me.. gave up the rest after I got engaged as I didn't want my loved ones anywhere near any of that. But you guys who have gone through hell and come out on top, I applaud you!



im a big MMA fan, done tae known do for years, use to love street fighting but would rather do it the right way now, i train daily now.. love it...


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> . i could never date someone that smokes,drinks or does drugs....



Me either, I hate that stuff.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jun 3, 2011)

I've never smoked - I know too many people who died from it. I've never drunk - close family member went off the rails, rehab blah blah, and I'm just not interested.... I go to Newtown Performing Arts (yep, the "druggo" one lol). Been offered drugs since year 7, so I'm glad I didn't go down that road like some of my class mates. If I were to use a label, I guess it would be Straight Edge, but I'm not into that kind of music.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmm probably cant say i am straight edge, but i don't litter, i obey most of the rules.

i do drink socially, i don't smoke i have tried weed and crystal, neither really interest me and i have never spent any money on drugs.

so other than drinking one could say i'm pretty much straight edge


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jun 3, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Hmm probably cant say i am straight edge, but i don't litter, i obey most of the rules.
> 
> i do drink socially, i don't smoke i have tried weed and crystal, neither really interest me and i have never spent any money on drugs.
> 
> *so other than drinking one could say i'm pretty much straight edge*


 
That's just like saying "Oh, yes. I'm vegetarian, but I eat fish".


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> I've never smoked - I know too many people who died from it. I've never drunk - close family member went off the rails, rehab blah blah, and I'm just not interested.... I go to Newtown Performing Arts (yep, the "druggo" one lol). Been offered drugs since year 7, so I'm glad I didn't go down that road like some of my class mates. If I were to use a label, I guess it would be Straight Edge, but I'm not into that kind of music.



one of my ex's mum is a teacher at N.P.A....lol..



Tahlia said:


> Me either, I hate that stuff.



are you aged 27-39yo, would like to move to NSW, like snakes & men that can tell the truth even to strangers? ... lol..


----------



## -Peter (Jun 3, 2011)

I dont understand the correlation of Alcohol, drugs and tobacco with sex outside a committed relationship.


----------



## XKiller (Jun 3, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 i complety aggree.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 3, 2011)

-Peter said:


> I dont understand the correlation of Alcohol, drugs and tobacco with sex outside a committed relationship.



The first two have been known to contribute to incidences of sex outside of a committed relationship.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 3, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> That's just like saying "Oh, yes. I'm vegetarian, but I eat fish".


 
haha this is true however i did use the precursor "one COULD" as in not indicating that i specifically do, just saying some people could.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 3, 2011)

Non-smoker, vegetarian, occasional drinker (about once a month these days and not to excess, but to me alcohol's an art form, and I appreciate it as such. Love a good single malt...), and I've lost too many friends to 'hard' drugs (heroin, ice, speed) to be in the least interested in even trying them. I tried weed a few times in my younger years, but found it's like being trapped in a small room with an incredibly stupid person, and to make it worse, that person is me. I like my brain too much to want to be trapped in a small room with a moron version of it. When I go out I love dancing and having awesome conversations with my friends, and I've found that both of those are heaps better for me sans drugs/alcohol. Even in my 20s when I was clubbing 3-4 nights a week I never drank when I went out. Not straight edge, but I know what works for me.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm all over the place...I'm disgusting! :lol:


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't smoke or do hard drugs so they aren't an issue..

As for the others...well.....I guess I could try this "straight edge" business but damn me, it'll probably be the longest 5 minutes of my life!:lol::evil:


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 3, 2011)

:lol: hahaha


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> are you aged 27-39yo, would like to move to NSW, like snakes & men that can tell the truth even to strangers? ... lol..


 
Lol, 21. Truthful men are very good, the best kind. I have 7 snakes, so I'm pretty sure I like them haha


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

i must say, i am greatful for the maturity of ppl on this thread.. i thought about telling my story since the thread opened yesterday, it wasnty an easy thing to do admitting my past life, i thought long & hard about putting this out there on a public forum were im trying to built a good reputation for selling pythons, but took a chance only so others could learn from my experience, in my day it was cool to be a junkie(or so the ppl i hung around told me).. good to see ppl are better educated on the matter, big thumbs up to those who took this as serious as it is.. ive had alot of friends die(some in front of me)...dont let this happen to you... cheers Tony


----------



## NotoriouS (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> im a big MMA fan, done tae known do for years, use to love street fighting but would rather do it the right way now, i train daily now.. love it...



Yea I started off with Karate, moved on to Muay Thai once I got my black belt. Then I used to teach at my local dojo before moving back to Australia. I just train my younger sibling and his friends now.. keeps them outta trouble. My smaller size always made me a target when I was younger (I'm only 5'6), so learnt to fight and got pretty good at it.. but when I started to enjoy it was when I realised I was getting out of hand.. but yea.. all in the past now! I don't fight in tournaments or anything anymore.. I just train myself and teach the kids.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 3, 2011)

You're brave AM Pythons, and that's great. Its great to know that there is hope, you've proved that


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 3, 2011)

I did 9yrs of karate and can't be bothered with it anymore :lol:


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

we need an APS MMA comp..... there's a few ppl on here i wouldnt mind getting in a cage with...lol..

no small joint manipulation, no headbutts or choke outs.. stand up & ground n pound only... lol..


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 3, 2011)

I have to be 'straight edge' or I'd be in jail.


----------



## Kitah (Jun 3, 2011)

Mhmm that'd be me. I don't like the taste of alcohol, I don't smoke, I've never set foot in a club... don't take recreational drugs and never will. I am however on one prescription medication.


----------



## timantula (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> i must say, i am greatful for the maturity of ppl on this thread.. i thought about telling my story since the thread opened yesterday, it wasnty an easy thing to do admitting my past life, i thought long & hard about putting this out there on a public forum were im trying to built a good reputation for selling pythons, but took a chance only so others could learn from my experience, in my day it was cool to be a junkie(or so the ppl i hung around told me).. good to see ppl are better educated on the matter, big thumbs up to those who took this as serious as it is.. ive had alot of friends die(some in front of me)...dont let this happen to you... cheers Tony



i admire your strength and will, big thumbs for you tony!! ialso thought about my story on a public fourm aswell, but i wanted to tell it truthfully. so i did.. im not worried about people knowing i use medijuana for pain releif. because i can now get on with life 90% pain free. ive been running a succesfull business with my father since 05... and while im here i just wanted to clarify my use of hard drugs.. cocaine,xtc,speed. i didnt go down the ice or opiates road thankfully.. and also thumbs up for all the other success storys out there.. stay strong people...peace!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

what doesnt kill you makes you stronger...


----------



## timantula (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> what doesnt kill you makes you stronger...



so very very true!!


----------



## andysnakes (Jun 3, 2011)

straight edge people make me laugh.
they all have the xxx inked in places so you can see it like hands and neck.
i love a beer but dont have it tattoed on me, the straight edge seen was huge when i was 18 but 10 years on i have heard most of them smoke and drink now....... sooo straight edge ay.
they are just like born again christians... preach it louder than normal religious people who have there belief's and keep it to themselves.


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 3, 2011)

I am serrated edge : )


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 3, 2011)

oshakoor said:


> Yea I started off with Karate, moved on to Muay Thai once I got my black belt. Then I used to teach at my local dojo before moving back to Australia. I just train my younger sibling and his friends now.. keeps them outta trouble. My smaller size always made me a target when I was younger (I'm only 5'6), so learnt to fight and got pretty good at it.. but when I started to enjoy it was when I realised I was getting out of hand.. but yea.. all in the past now! I don't fight in tournaments or anything anymore.. I just train myself and teach the kids.


 
I did Muay Thai for years as a younger man.... I never went into the ring despite being told for years I should. Me and my best mate weren't in it to be prize fighters. Towards the last couple of years we just got passed from one instructor to the other of different styles (it was a big gym, tae, shoot, brazillian jiu, judo, karate, sambo, boxing even win chun was there) good sparing practice with the other styles, except for boxing OUCH.... There was one thing that our muay thai instructor always said to us that resonated with me and my best mate. "_Boys since you won't go in the ring and your excuse for doing this is not to be beaten up in a pub... which there's no chance of at your skills in a fair fight, just remember one thing.... control. The difference between grevious bodily harm, assault and man slaughter is ..... 10 YEARS BOYS, remember that_."


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

I always wondered about that Red. I was instructor level in Muay Thai and absolutely loved it until I dislocated my shoulder. After that it popped out just about ever training session so I gave it away. But I used to wonder how things would go in a pub fight. I'm a pretty big pacifist and never been in a real fight in my life but yeah was always curious how useful the skills would be outside the training room


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

ive been doing muay thai for about two years now best fighting style so good



H2Opython said:


> straight edge people make me laugh.
> they all have the xxx inked in places so you can see it like hands and neck.
> i love a beer but dont have it tattoed on me, the straight edge seen was huge when i was 18 but 10 years on i have heard most of them smoke and drink now....... sooo straight edge ay.
> they are just like born again christians... preach it louder than normal religious people who have there belief's and keep it to themselves.


cant judge all of us by a few , i dont preach , im nothing of what u say.. yes i have straight edge tattoo. we are nothing like born again christians mate.


----------



## andysnakes (Jun 3, 2011)

you dont see me on here asking " who on here likes to get drunk" its a herpetologist site not FACEBOOK.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

7


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Everything in moderation.


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

H2Opython said:


> you dont see me on here asking " who on here likes to get drunk" its a herpetologist site not FACEBOOK.


 I thought that was the point of the Chit Chat section. For talking about non herp stuff?


----------



## Jacobxvx (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah im vegan edge, its been over 3 years now.
Awesome stuff on the 6 years dragon


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> I always wondered about that Red. I was instructor level in Muay Thai and absolutely loved it until I dislocated my shoulder. After that it popped out just about ever training session so I gave it away. But I used to wonder how things would go in a pub fight. I'm a pretty big pacifist and never been in a real fight in my life but yeah was always curious how useful the skills would be outside the training room


 
Well.... fingers crossed you'll always just be wondering mate .


----------



## Bradchip (Jun 3, 2011)

Scag said:


> Nofx!!!



Haha...Is this in reference to the song 'Straight Edge'?

I like the original Minor Threat version better, but it's infinitely more funny coming from NOFX who pretty much would gobble up any chemical that was put in front of them 



AM Pythons said:


> i may not be straight edge but i have seen fugazi live at town hall in sydney... just dont ask me when..lol. somewhere between '90 & 03' ..lol..



I saw this after the last thing I posted. What does NOFX stand for? I didn't think it had any meaning. I think mike kinda ripped it off Negative FX?


----------



## jacorin (Jun 3, 2011)

dont drink..dont smoke..dont do rec drugs....dont go out with bad women....only cause i dont know any 

ive drank acomohol a cpl of times but its nothing...and i dont because i dont want to


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 3, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> ive been doing muay thai for about two years now best fighting style so good



Spar with boxers....


----------



## Bradchip (Jun 3, 2011)

Straightedge is an interesting thing, especially when people treat it as a religion, which happened early on in the movement. and I knew of quite a few violent straightedgers in the late 90's. 

Not sure if that mentality exists anymore. All the straightedgers I used to know moved on from it, and even if they don't drink/smoke/take drugs these days, they'd never refer to themselves as straightedge. I think they realised it was just an unnecessary subcultural label.


----------



## Travisty (Jun 3, 2011)

cant judge all of us by a few , i dont preach , im nothing of what u say.. yes i have straight edge tattoo. we are nothing like born again christians mate.[/QUOTE]

You are like born again christians you have your tatt and they have the fish sticker on their car letting everyone know


----------



## Dan40D (Jun 3, 2011)

Some touching stories on this thread, good on all that have turned there lives around for the positive.

Like some of the others i guess i am straightedge, but have never heard of the term until i read this.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 3, 2011)

And you get to be cool and put x's on everything.
What a joke. Can't people just do all three and not label it.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

replay of UFC 116 starts in 30 mins on ONE on free to air tv...


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> replay of UFC 116 starts in 30 mins on ONE on free to air tv...


Cheers


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 4, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> replay of UFC 116 starts in 30 mins on ONE on free to air tv...


 
im watching it..like a loser bymyself on a sat morning hahaha


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 4, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> im watching it..like a loser bymyself on a sat morning hahaha


 
How good is this one, two great fights. Know how you feel, I got the night off and the boss is at work so Im being exciting and staying home.


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 4, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> How good is this one, two great fights. Know how you feel, I got the night off and the boss is at work so Im being exciting and staying home.


 
i'm sitting here with my cat haha. And i'm eating junk food. i really do have no life


----------



## Morelia4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I guess I am not straight edge. I smoke a pack of cigs every couple of weeks and have a beer every now and then. I don't do drugs though. I think it is just a choice. If people want to be straight edge then let them, if people want to smoke and drink then let them. Who are we to judge anyone? Everyone has their faults and everyone has their own ways of releasing stress.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 4, 2011)

Im eating lamingtons and both dogs are snoring on the other couch. Going to cook some curry soon. Tiger shark doc on in a min, going to check it out.


----------



## Jacobxvx (Jun 4, 2011)

hypochondroac; Do you actually know the story of how the Xs came to be the symbol of straightedge?

I know what you mean though, some people do go overboard, they are usually the types who become straightedge and sell-out after a year or so...

But we certainly arent all like that, Myself and alot of people I know just do it for ourselves. 
So whats the harm in living a clean life?


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 4, 2011)

id rather sit at home with my snakes then being in a pub/club fri/sat night every week.. i done see the fun in buying overpriced drinks in some place you have to pay to get into.. im getting old..lol..


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 4, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> id rather sit at home with my snakes then being in a pub/club fri/sat night every week.. i done see the fun in buying overpriced drinks in some place you have to pay to get into.. im getting old..lol..



Thats why I work in hospitality, it has its good points, and its bad.


----------



## FAY (Jun 4, 2011)

I am closing this thread as it has gone off into just chit chat and not on topic.
We do not usually allow any threads about drugs on here, but we felt that it was a positive outlook on them and to hear some peoples nightmares about taking them will hopefully make people think twice about taking them.


----------

